# VR Brille mit einem Budget von 300€ (Gebraucht).



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2020)

Moin,
bin momentan auf der Suche für einen Einstieg in VR. Habe dafür schon ein wenig geschaut was es so gibt, aber so richtig den Überblick hab ich immer noch nicht. Momentan ist mein Favorit die Odyssey+ welche es teilweise für 300~ gebraucht gibt. Gibt es hier einen anderen heißen Tipp? Bei Oculus hab ich aufgrund des FB-Zwang ein eher ungutes Gefühl, aber bin da auch nicht komplett abgeneigt. Andere Brillen die ich so im Kopf habe sind diverse WMR Brillen wie die Explorer oder die erste HP Reverb.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (30. Dezember 2020)

Wichtig ist was du zocken möchtest.
Für Simracing habe ich mir gerade ein Video rausgesucht was mich selbst vom Hype befreit hat.
In dem Video werden verschiedene Monitorkonfigurationen mit vor und Nachteil erläutert und auch die VR Brille mit vor und Nachteil erklärt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNR1fLwyH60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich denke dass ich mir erstmal eine Brille mieten werde und dann entscheide.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2020)

Schaue ich mir später mal an! Rennspiele spiele ich in der Regel nicht. Gespielt werden soll Alyx, Skyrim/Fallout, Walking dead, Flight Simulator & co.


----------



## yingtao (30. Dezember 2020)

Für 350€ bekommst du bereits eine Oculus Quest 2 neu. Kannst du ohne Probleme aus Frankreich, Österreich oder der Schweiz bestellen (habe meine auf amazon.fr bestellt mit meine 7€ Versand).

Es gibt zwar aktuell den Facebook Zwang, sehe das persönlich aber nicht so schlimm wie viele andere, da man für jede VR Brille ein Konto braucht, spätestens wenn man Spiele spielen möchte. Oculus hat einige exklusive Spiele, HTC hat in Viveport einige exklusive Spiele, Microsoft hat einige exklusive Spiele, Ubisoft und EA haben auch ein paar Spiele für die man Steam oder Oculus braucht.

Von Preis-Leistung ist die Quest 2 aktuell unschlagbar und man kann sie sogar komplett ohne PC nutzen. Oculus Link ist mittlerweile auch sehr ausgereift mit den neusten Berichten das man keine Kompressionsartefakte mehr sehen kann.

Wenn es keine Oculus Brille sein soll, dann wäre das nächst Beste im unteren Preisbereich wohl die Samsung Odyssey+ oder eine gebrauchte HTC Vive. Bei der HTC Vive muss man nur darauf achten dass man auch das komplette Paket bekommt mit Basestations und Controllern.

Bei der Odyssey+ hat man ein WMR Headset mit ich meine 2-3 exklusiven Spielen im Microsoft Store aber das Tracking ist nicht das Beste. Besonders das Tracking nahe am Körper soll nicht so gut sein was man aber z.B. in Walking Dead Saint and Sinner oder HL Alyx sehr viel braucht.

HTC Vive hat den Vorteil das man durch die Basestations/Lighthouses mit das beste Tracking hat was es überhaupt gibt wo die Controller auch hinter dem Körper getrackt werden können. Man muss halt nur die Basestations entsprechend im Raum positionieren mit Strom und Kabel zum PC. Ist von der Einrichtung halt etwas mehr Arbeit.

Das Nächstbeste wäre dann die HP Reverb G2 (höhere Auflösung als die Index) die so um die 700-800€ kostet und danach dann die Valve Index (besseres Tracking als die Reverb G2).

Ansonsten noch allgemeine Tips zu VR.

Flugsimulatoren oder Rennspiele würde ich in VR erstmal drauf verzichten, weil das sehr stark auf die Nerven geht, da es sehr schnelle Bewegungen sind, jedoch die Begleiterscheinigungen fehlen wodurch der Körper verwirrt ist und man schnell Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit bekommt. Star Wars Squadrons, Project Cars, Dirt Rally, Flightsimulator sind zwar alles tolle Spiele in VR, wenn man es aber nicht gewöhnt ist, dann ist einem nach 2 Minuten übel.

Hausmittel gegen Übelkeit ist Ingwer. Ingwertee, echter kandierter Ingwer, Ginger Ale oder auch Ingwerbierhelfen alle gegen die Übelkeit.

Für den Anfang würde ich auch empfehlen teleportation und klick turning zu verwenden. Smooth turning und smooth locomotion muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Hat bei mir ca. 2-3 Monate gedauert mit vielleicht 150-200h in VR.

Gute Spiele für den Einstieg sind z.B. HL Alyx, I expect you to Die (Rätselspiel, vom Preis etwas überteuert), The Room VR, Beat Saber sowie viele andere Rätselspiele (Myst VR, Shadowpoint) oder Musikspiele (Audica, OhShape), weil man sich da nicht viel bewegen muss.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Werde mich dann wohl trotz des Trackings um eine Odyssey+ bemühen. Die Facebook Nummer ist mir einfach zu viel, auch wenn das natürlich ärgerlich ist, da die Quest 2 sicher das beste Paket bietet für den Preis. 

Bzgl. der Übelkeit, da werde ich dann wohl erst mal auf den Flightsimulator verzichten und erst etwas später reinschnuppern. Rennspiele sind sowieso keine Priorität, die spiele ich auch nicht ohne VR.


----------



## Dis.Grace (4. Januar 2021)

Heyho,

auch von mir vielen Dank @yingtao . Top Beitrag!
Habe mich bisher kaum mit VR beschäftigt aber mal BeatSaber angespielt.... nun stehe ich vor der gleichen Überlegung wie @GladiusTi ...
Racing-Games sind nichts für mich, bei mir wird es eher auf Shooter / RPGs und Games wie BeatSaber hinauslaufen.

Kann man da problemlos zur Quest 2 greifen? 
Hab gelesen / gesehen, dass man die Quest 2 (und auch die 1) easy mit Steam koppeln kann. Und Facebook... naja... stört mich nun nicht wirklich. 

Angeblich ist / war die Quest 2 wegen des Facebook-Zwangs nicht in Deutschland verfügbar, nun findet man sie aber doch bei wenigen Händlern, allerdings nicht auf der Oculus Seite, was mich irritiert... Muss ich sie bei Amazon.fr bestellen? kannst du mich erleuchten? 

64 oder 256GB? Ich weiß, dass COD am PC schnell mal die M.2 zuknallt. Wie ist es bei der Oculus? Klar, mehr ist besser aber in dem Fall auch lohnenswert?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## GladiusTi (6. Januar 2021)

Ich werde wohl ebenfalls zur Quest 2 greifen und per Amazon.fr bestellen.  Facebook ist dann halt der saure Apfel. Die Odyssey+ bekommt man gebraucht auch nicht unter 300~€. 64GB reichen dicke denke ich, da hier nur die Oculus Standalone Spiele sowie Mediendaten gespeichert werden. PCVR Spiele bleiben natürlich auf deinem Rechner. SteamVR funktioniert über das Quest Linkkabel (Arschteuer, gibt aber billigere USB-C Alternativen auf Amazon) oder halt Virtual Desktop Wireless. Dafür brauch man dann aber ne gute 5Ghz WLAN Verbindung.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Januar 2021)

Die Quest2 ist eine sehr gute Brille für <500€. Ich habe meine Rift CV1 mit 3 Sensoren damals gegen die Quest1 getauscht und habe daran das Vive Deluxe Audio Strap gemodded. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Würde mir wahrscheinlich keine Brille mehr mit Kabel bestellen, außer ich hab irgendwann mal richtig Kohle übrig und wieder Bock mir 2 Lighthousestationen an die Wand zu schrauben und Kabel zu verlegen. Aber momentan kein Interesse. Die Quest ist absolut zufriedenstellend.

Nutze die Quest1 hauptsächlich kabellos am 5GHz-Rounter und spiele damit fast ausschließlich PCVR. Die Latenz via VirtualDesktop ist nach der ganzen Optimierungsarbeit praktisch nicht mehr spürbar bzw sie ist so gering, dass man problemlos auch Competetive-Shooter wie Onward darüber spielen und auch Top-Fragger werden kann. Ansonsten gibt's noch Beatsaber und EchoArena, was ich ausschließlich über die native Quest-App spiele, da man das nicht über Wifi streamen will und beide Spiele machen in der Quest-Version wirklich mehr Spaß, da das Kabel nicht stört - man hat sogar Vorteile gegenüber den Cable-Usern, weil man sich viel freier Bewegen kann. Ansonsten so Sachen wie SUPERHOT und Onward haben auch sehr gute Quest-Apps, die man durchaus nutzen kann. Streaming geht bei letzteren aber auch sehr gut.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## GladiusTi (6. Januar 2021)

Danke für den kleinen Erfahrungsbericht! Du hast nicht zufällig Erfahrungen mit dem VROptiker gemacht? Werde mir wohl extra Linsen mit meiner Brillenstärke sowie Blue Protect holen. Hoffe das ist so easy wie es aussieht. Freu mich auf meine erste VR-Brille


----------



## deady1000 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß nur, dass es VROptiker schon sehr sehr lange gibt und das wahrscheinlich die eleganteste Möglichkeit ist, sich der Brille unter dem Headset zu entledigen. Die Marke gab es schon damals als ich die Rift kaufte. Wäre ich Brillenträger würde ich es mit Sicherheit machen.

Die finden es gut und ich denke es stimmt. Für einen Preis ab 69€ kann man echt nicht meckern.
Würde wahrscheinlich auch mit Blaufilter mitkaufen, also für 99€ gesamt.

Schau dir mal deren Fazits an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zh1cnEwyJ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2vbXN4etuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GladiusTi (6. Januar 2021)

Alles klar, hört sich gut an! Bin nur drüber gestolpert bei einer kurzen Recherche, da ich dann doch lieber ohne Brile VR nutzen möchte.


----------



## oschmosch (15. Februar 2021)

yingtao schrieb:


> Für 350€ bekommst du bereits eine Oculus Quest 2 neu. Kannst du ohne Probleme aus Frankreich, Österreich oder der Schweiz bestellen (habe meine auf amazon.fr bestellt mit meine 7€ Versand).
> [...]
> Das Nächstbeste wäre dann die HP Reverb G2 (höhere Auflösung als die Index) die so um die 700-800€ kostet und danach dann die Valve Index (besseres Tracking als die Reverb G2).



Newbiefrage: die OculusQuest 2 hat doch einen Rechner integriert (einen langsamen) und die HP Reverb G2 ist nur für den Anschluss an den Rechner gut - warum wird das immer ignoriert? Oder liege ich falsch? Wer einen Gamingrechner hat, wird doch wohl kaum langsame Extrahardware verwenden.
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, warum gerade die autark verwendbaren Geräte so billig sind und die ohne integrierten Rechner so teuer.
VG


----------

